# What Do You Carry In Your Quiver?



## GMtech (Mar 28, 2013)

Just getting back into field archery, 20 years ago we used to carry extra nocks, extra crimp on nocking points, nocking pliers, dental floss for fixing strings and peep sites, allen wrench set. Oh and Advil. 

What do you all carry now?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Allen wrench set
Extra Pin bushings with Nocks attached (I mean if you tear up a bushing, no way the nock is still good)
Arrow Lube

No more the need for any of that other stuff, materials have come a long way.

If I am using my 3D shooter chair I have extra stuff in it. Portable speaker to listen to tunes when on the range, a few more tools, to include D-loop and pliers, extra battery for range finder, snacks.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I try not to carry anything that I know I won’t really need. We tend to carry too much stuff. Let’s face it... for the most part if anything major happens we are done for the day. At the very least your gonna call equipment malfunction and have to go back to the range/car for repair anyway so no real reason to try and cram a bow shop in your quiver 

In mine I have a Beiter Box that holds my pin nocks. My special magnetic box made by a buddy that holds extra pins and blades and is threaded for peep apertures. A little glue stick for changing pins when needed which I really only change during practice... I carry 14 Nano RZs right now so if I bust something up during a round it just goes to the back of the quiver for repair later. Allen wrenches, a small Leatherman, a little ruler. 2 sight cards, one for field/hunter rounds and one from 3-82yds which I use for 3D and practice mainly. Which ever round I’m shooting that card is in my release pouch the other in the quiver. An extra battery for my rangefinder but that actually is in my rangefinder pouch. Bee sting swabs. Extra stab weight and threads. The card with Velcro on it is what I use for a sunshade most times. 

I also carry extra nock collars, a lighter, extra loops and bubble levels plus my Shrewd sunshade (not pictured because they were in my stool when I took the pic). In my stool I also have another set of wrenches, a pack of Purrel wipes, serving thread, a tube of AAE fast set gel, a few points and extra pins and sharpies, extra thermacell pads and fluid. 

On my quiver I also have my rangefinder, bow pod, arrow puller and arrow scrub. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMtech (Mar 28, 2013)

Brown Hornet said:


> I try not to carry anything that I know I won’t really need. We tend to carry too much stuff. Let’s face it... for the most part if anything major happens we are done for the day. At the very least your gonna call equipment malfunction and have to go back to the range/car for repair anyway so no real reason to try and cram a bow shop in your quiver
> 
> In mine I have a Beiter Box that holds my pin nocks. My special magnetic box made by a buddy that holds extra pins and blades and is threaded for peep apertures. A little glue stick for changing pins when needed which I really only change during practice... I carry 14 Nano RZs right now so if I bust something up during a round it just goes to the back of the quiver for repair later. Allen wrenches, a small Leatherman, a little ruler. 2 sight cards, one for field/hunter rounds and one from 3-82yds which I use for 3D and practice mainly. Which ever round I’m shooting that card is in my release pouch the other in the quiver. An extra battery for my rangefinder but that actually is in my rangefinder pouch. Bee sting swabs. Extra stab weight and threads. The card with Velcro on it is what I use for a sunshade most times.
> 
> ...


Thank you Brown Hornet for your list!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GMtech said:


> Thank you Brown Hornet for your list!


Your welcome... probably not as much in there as you thought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandman99 (Apr 7, 2019)

I only carry my arrows, my release, and an extra set of Allen wrenches. I feel like the best idea is to keep your binoculars in your case, you will be tempted to use them while you are shooting, and you are already crunched for time. 
If you get headaches when you sweat too much like I do, I'd continue to carry around the Advil.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am like Brown Hornet and carry too much. I find that the farther you travel, the more it cost to compete and the more important the tournament, the more things that can go wrong. It is a cycle for me. I keep adding things to my quiver until my pants fall down. Then I take things out and would need them and start putting things back in my quiver.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brandman99 said:


> I only carry my arrows, my release, and an extra set of Allen wrenches. I feel like the best idea is to keep your binoculars in your case, you will be tempted to use them while you are shooting, and you are already crunched for time.
> If you get headaches when you sweat too much like I do, I'd continue to carry around the Advil.


No binos... not a chance I’m leaving the car without my binos. I glass nearly every arrow shot on a field range. It adds roughly 2-3 secs to my shot process at most. Rushed for time? Not me... with the right group I can shoot 28 in 3 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

